# Gold Tip Traditional 1535 shafts?



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Check the wolfs den Stan, they carry and order a lot of gold tip. If he does not have it now he can Probably add some to the next order.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Ask for 3555 shafts


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks.

I do need the 1535 - these would be for a lighter weight recurve.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Get in touch with Big Jim at Big Jim's Bow Company.
He has a large stock of Gold Tip arrows and he also has blems at a really good price as well.
Nice guy to talk to as well.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I wanted to buy in Canada, avoid hassles with Customs. 

Wolf's Den answered my e-mail promptly (good on them ). Don't stock them but can get them, but it would take a few months.

Any other ideas?


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Big Jim has blems on sale for $45.99 a dozen in 15-35's.
We have had no problems with shipping as long as it is sent USPS only.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Stash said:


> I wanted to buy in Canada, avoid hassles with Customs.
> 
> Wolf's Den answered my e-mail promptly (good on them ). Don't stock them but can get them, but it would take a few months.
> 
> Any other ideas?



I got my xforce, 4 dozen sticks, 2 sights, stabs, fobs, points, broadheads and all in the last month and a half. Never an issue with the border, always delivered home with no problems.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Yup as long as you use USPS you're fine.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Let me rephrase the question: Anyone know of any Canadian stores that stock these?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Accually Stash you phrased it that way in original post:wink:
I can read


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I know, that was what we call "sarcasm". 

So, we know you can read, but can't write. So how are you at 'rithmetic? 


By the way, I ended up ordering from the US anyways.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Stash said:


> I know, that was what we call "sarcasm".
> 
> So, we know you can read, but can't write. So how are you at 'rithmetic?
> 
> ...


Funny...first you're 'sarcastic' with those who recommended buying in the US and then you do that anyway...hilarious!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

What's hilarious? I asked a simple question but got answers to a different question, of no help to me.

I wanted to find a Canadian supplier so I could A) support local businesses and B) avoid a possible border delay. 

I did not see any Canadian shops list this particular item on their websites so I asked if anyone knew where I might find them in Canada. No positive answer, so I went to the US. I know of several US dealers who stocked these, so I didn't need any suggestions on that.

(By the way, Big Jim's website says "no stock" on the blems, and when I contacted them through their website for an idea on what shipping might be for the regular shafts, no reply.)


----------



## tedh (Aug 12, 2004)

Contact Shannon at Bromley Archery, She's a Canadian distributor for Gold Tip and can tell you where to get them. 1-800-665-BOWS


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

I have them in stock 1535 gold tip. Kawartha Traditional Archery Ontario Canada. 
Fred Walker


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

stash, ask for something else I am sure the help will flood in. just thought I would give the sarcasm bit a shot.


----------

